# It Pays To Look At Caravans Sometimes



## DC4JC (Sep 19, 2007)

We had a week away last week at Northam Farm in Somerset.

I've nearly dried out!

Anyhow, one day whilst we were attempting to walk out we dived into some of their new caravans that are on sale to get out of the rain. Having a nose about as you do, we noticed a nice paper towel roll holder ( see attachment).
We've been looking for one for a while and they are normally clunky wooden affairs or the light plastic ones that look like they'll fall apart at the earliest point.
This one is a nice chrome job and matches in well with our internals.

So we went into their parts office and enquired if we could buy one and how much would it be. Well its only £3.55! And you can order it direct yourself off the Bailey website, which we duly did and it arrived yesterday.

I bet if this was a Burstner / Hymer etc part it would be more like £23.55 or more!

So if you want a decent looking paper towel holder, at a good price, I don't think you can go far wrong with this one.


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

*Paper Towel*

Hi there, thanks for that, i been looking for one for long time, now you have sorted it for me, her in doors will be chuffed,
thanks, Eddie.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hiya

I put kitchen roll into their search box and came up with a similar but bigger thing. Search paper towel and yours comes up

https://www.bailey-parts.co.uk/Product.aspx?PartNumber=1340426

So stupid question, is it kitchen roll sized? What is paper towel as opposed to kitchen roll?!?!

Confused!

Jason


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Paper towels are single sheets often put into dispensers.

Dave p


----------



## DC4JC (Sep 19, 2007)

Jason,

its listed in their system as 'paper towel holder' as apposed to kitchen roll holder.

I ordered it by making out I had a 2012 Unicorn model, in the engine search panel.

And yes it does and will hold a paper/kitchen roll.


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

Just sold our Bailey 2011 caravan which had the paper towel rail fitted. Yes it takes full size rolls and ours did not slide off in transit.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Plus £5 delivery 8O


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*costs*



tokkalosh said:


> Plus £5 delivery 8O


Yeah, there is the killer. But they have costs to cover.

Add the pack and the boffin to pack it and despatch it. Not bad, all considered.


----------

